# Laker Lottery Pick?



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If the Lakers miss the playoffs do the Celtics end up with the Lakers lottery pick this year? Or is it protected?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I think the Celtic end up with the Lakers' lottery pick. I just found that out too.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wait, maybe I'm wrong. I just don't know.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It's lottery protected this year and top 10 protected next year. I don't know if there are any conditions in 2007.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Where'd you find that out, I can't seem to locate it on the Celtic or Laker web sites.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That was the announcement at the time of the original trade. I don't think that the Lakers took the lottery protection off the pick when the trade was renegotiated.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*No, we're not getting a lottery pick*

Munro is right, the Laker pick is lottery protected. Besides, the Lakers will slip into the playoffs, probably in the 7th slot.

So we're looking at maybe a 18-20 pick.

If Kobe continues to destroy that organization, we can hope for an 11 pick next year.

I hope the Lakers miss the playoffs. It's not like we need to get any younger. We have 6 players 22 or under.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

kobe aint destroyin ****, the media's destroyin him


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Kobe has made his own bed...*

now he must lie in it.

The media would not be on Kobe if he would stop giving them so much to use against him.

Kobe is concerned about Kobe. He cheated on his wife and put his family in jeopardy only so he could get his rocks off with a young girl in Colorado. He played the biggest role in Phil Jackson leaving the Lakers which in turn led to Shaq demanding a trade. The Lakers could have continued their domination had Kobe swallowed some pride and checked his ego. Recently Kobe has gone public against Karl Malone, one of his biggest supoporters during his legal troubles. Kobe is all about Kobe. He wants to be the "Air Apparent". Even though he does a good Jordan immitation he will never be the man that MJ was and this fact eats at him.

It is not the media that is "destroyin" Kobe, Kobe is destroyin himself.

Edited a couple of questionable statements. ---agoo


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Protections on Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> It's lottery protected this year and top 10 protected next year. I don't know if there are any conditions in 2007.


2005--Lottery Protected
2006--Top 10 Protected
2007--Top 3 Protected

I believe we have the option of taking it whenever we want. I suggest waiting until at least 2006 before we take it.


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Protections on Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> 2005--Lottery Protected
> ...


I don't think the Celtics have the option to wait, but if they do, I would not really suggest that they wait. The Lakes will only gel more and more as time passes and after '06 alot of contracts come off the books and they could have cap room to sign free agents.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Some facts*

Yes, I believe the Celtics do have the option.

But I think you have a couple of things wrong.

Based on the talent the Lakers have, and the fact that their superstar player only seems interested in jacking up shots and doesn't mesh well with Odom or other players, how do you think they will "gel?" You mean, like he did with Shaq?

As for the Lakers cap situation, the earliest they could sign anyone, barring trade, is after the 2007 season. 

In 2007, Brian Grant will be making $15Million, which makes him kind of difficult to trade. Mihm will make $4.2M, Lamar $12.5M, and of course Kobe will make about $17.8M. When Grant comes off, yes, they could get someone in 2007, assuming anyone would want to come and play with Kobe.

But remember, Mitch Kupchak is your GM. A far cry from Jerry West. 

I recommended the Celtics pass on the pick, though, not because I thought the Lakers would go to the lottery (which is possible, but not likely). Rather, I think the Celtics are way too young as is with 6 players 22 or under and could wait until next year just to give a roster spot to a veteran.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Good post Truth34. It's not a big need for the Celtics to get younger, infact, they probably need to get a little older and stick with Gary Payton (rumored to be traded to Dallas???) because they need some veteran leadership right now, not some young guys.......unless Banks, Delonte, AJ, and Allen just turn into studs overnight....unlikely.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If they use the Laker pick, they're likely grabbing college juniors or seniors. Neither West nor Banks has shown that they're going to be quality starters in the NBA, and the Celtics seem to be scouting points heavily. Given that they're stuck with two über-soft players at the 4/5 (Lafrentz & Blount) they also want a Shawn Marion type at the 3. They don't have any cap space to sign free agents, so that leaves trades & the draft. This year's draft has a lot of college 4s with the physicals to be NBA 3s and a lot of point guards. My guess is that the exercise the pick this year and grab someone like Julius Hodge and a Ryan Gomes or Hakim Warrick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well as of right now, I think Boston will take the Lakers pick and I'll tell you why. 

It's lotto protected this year and I think they make the playoffs, but the Celtics don't have any room for the most part anyway. 

If Boston is picking in the current spots they are in right now (11th and 20th - Lakers pick), then they could end up with Adam Morrison - SG/SF (should he come out and there is a good chance he could) and Hakim Warrick - SF/PF. 

The Celtics have a lot of young guys, so they might as well draft guys who are going to step right in and contribute immediately. 

For example if these two guys are the Celtics picks, this is how the roster would be (should Payton not return as well). 

PG - Marcus Banks, Delonte West
SG - Paul Pierce, Tony Allen 
SF - Jiri Welsch, Ricky Davis, Adam Morrison
PF - Al Jefferson, Raef Lafrentz, Hakim Warrick
C - Mark Blount, Kendrick Perkins

Now more than likely Payton and Yogi are gone (as well as Justin Reed). I think McCarty and Welsch would have to be dealt, because it's a serious logjam out there. You'd like to keep Welsch, but he looks to be the worse perimeter player out there of all the wings. 

Now the main goal of the Celtics would be versatility. The starting lineup in 2005-06, would more than likely be:

PG - Delonte West 6'3
SG - Paul Pierce 6'6
SF - Ricky Davis 6'5 
PF - Al Jefferson 6'10
C - Mark Blount 7'0

Bench:
Marcus Banks 6'2 (PG), Tony Allen 6'4(SG), Adam Morrison 6'8 (SG/SF), Hakim Warrick 6'9 (SF/PF), Raef Lafrentz 6'11 (PF/C), Kendrick Perkins 6'11 (C)

Now the Celtics would be the deepest team in the Atlantic team as well. Morrison is called the next Larry Bird and while I don't agree with anyone who carries that label, he is a devastating wing player and is going to be a great NBA scorer. However, look for a moment at the size, the athleticism, speed, shooting. If you look closely Ainge has completely re-shaped the Celtics in two off-seasons and would be left with a pretty talented team. If the Celtics end up making the playoffs, they could also take Warrick with their first pick and then take a Euro that they leave overseas for two years. I think getting Warrick spells the end of the Welsch and McCarty era as Celtics. I expect him to be wearing Celtic green the same way I expected Jefferson to be wearing Celtic green. 

Hopefully, it breaks this way (well with the Celtics making the playoffs this year of course). 

I guess it all depends on if GP is dealt this year. I'm rambling now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it's safe to say that the Jiri Welsch era is coming to an end in Boston. For the practical reason that he's generally overvalued, he's already dropped value from his high point before last draft, and won't be recovering any. He just isn't very strong, very fast or very quick. And he's a poor man up defender. Hopefully they deal him before the rest of the league figures it out. I don't think they're getting Morrison, when all is said and done I think they make the playoffs, and I can't see him slipping out of the lottery (because NBA teams are desperate for white guys that can play at all).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If Jiri would just realize that he can't beat anyone without speed or quickness, nor dunk over anyone and all he's gonna be in his career is a spot up shooter, he'd be good. But he can't get it through his head, thinks he's a good ball handler and tries to take it through doulbe and tripple teams.

JUST SHOOT, DON'T MOVE JIRI.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> I don't think they're getting Morrison, when all is said and done I think they make the playoffs, and I can't see him slipping out of the lottery (because NBA teams are desperate for white guys that can play at all).


Yeah I agree. I have him there now, but I eventually see the Celtics in the playoffs, so I don't see them getting him either. As of right now though, he falls right into their clutches so I have him to the C's. 

Wherever he goes, if he produces, the place will be sold out for sure.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ultimately I see them grabbing a power 3 and one of the 17 point guards that'll go in the first round. 

Since I haven't caught any 'Cuse games this year, how's Warrick's jumper coming along? If he could drain it from the three he'd be a lottery pick, as of the last time I saw him I'd have slotted him 18-24.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm hoping we pick up another point guard as they are one of the most coveted positions in the NBA. There are a lot of good points coming out this year and we have a good chance of picking up a good one (13-16). 

John Glichrist are projected stars in the NBA, already. He has proved it in college playing for Maryland and I feel he will become great NBA players.

Glichrist has the body and defensive prowess to become a great, great perimeter defender. He is a solid floor general as he has good court vision. His shot needs a little more work, but he is very good taking it to the hoop.

Another guy I like for point guard is Roko Leni-Ukic (sp). Very savvy point guard. Good passer and leader. He looks a bit frail. I'm not too familiar with him as I don't watch international ball that much, but from what I've seen of him before last seasons draft, he is a good passing point guard (almost an Andre Miller type, without the ego).

I hope we don't exercise the Laker pick next season as I want us to draft Deron Williams of Illinois, next year. He is a definite lotto pick. He has so much potential to be a Mark Jackson/Jason Kidd type passer. Great, great court vision. He can see things only a few points can see. Same goes from Shakur from Arizona.

HKF, how do you think Kevin Durant of Oak Hill academy will end up. Scary potential.

I'd perfer Johan Petro over Warrick, but Hakeem is a very good player. He could be a Marcus Camby sans the injuries. Very good defender, shot blocker, leaper. Very athletic. Undersized, but he can still score in the post. I feel if he gets a good point guard, he will be better than Kenyon Martin, easily. Another name is LaMarcus Aldridge, if he decides to come out after his freshman season in Texas.

I'm not too familiar with the foreign prospects, but from what I've read, they project to be good. The NBA draft is getting very good prospects for the next 2-3 years.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Deron Williams will be entering the draft this year, he's the best point guard available, and next year he'd have to contend with Greg Oden, Rudy Gay, and (likely) Marvin Williams. The Laker pick won't be a lotto pick at all, it's heavily protected this year and next, and doesn't really have any value till 2007. But the Lakers aren't going to suck then, so they may as well use the pick now if the players they want are available.

Also, remember, Doc doesn't like short point guards, so the odds of Boston drafting guys under 6'2" (like Gilchrist) are slim. Rudy Fernandez & Julius Hodge are more Doc's style.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think we will need to draft a PG again. I see Payton, Yogi, Reed, Googs, and Walter all gone next season through contracts ending or trades or buy outs...I also still think Banks will be moved even though he's playing better...I just don't think he's the type of point that Danny and Doc are looking for. Al Jefferson is a huge part of our future and I think Kendrick Perkins showed 2 games ago that he's going to be a huge part of our future as well. Tony Allen & Delonte West will probably be here a while too. Soooo that leaves us with no recently drafted SF and a need for another PG. 

Before the draft and any trades or signings this is who I see back next season

PG West
SG Welsch, Allen
SF Peirce, Davis
PF Jefferson, Lafrentz
C Perkins, Blount

Banks may be back but if we draft another point guard I'm not sure or if we get one via trade. I think Marcus will be a backup somewhere and do pretty good but I don't know that he's a starter and I don't know if they will want him here when West is healed but I mean West needs to prove himself in more than one game too. 
Googs is on a 1 year deal I believe. Walters days are numbered. Yogi's contract will expire. Gary will be traded or leave at end of season. Reed will not be brought back. As exciting as draft picks are, I feel we are one really good player away from being a special team. If we could get either a PG like Bibby or a SF like Marion...I'd package our draft picks, Banks, Payton or any of the other spare parts to do it because then we'd be something special.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll disagree slightly on Banks. I think he's pretty much what Ainge was expecting him to be. However, Doc has a fetish for tall point guards, so I don't think Banks has a long term future here. If he were better than West, that'd be one thing, but West looks to be a competent back-up as well, and one with a height advantage. Thankfully this year's Reece Gaines (Julius Hodge) can actually play the point, though he needs to develop some consistency on his outside shot. If Rudy Fernandez enters the draft this year he'll get the nod, and they'll grab their power 3 with the second pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's what's so hard about the NBA draft. I can tell you where I think guys should go, but it's always dependent on who comes out. So many talented guys that could come out after their freshman years like LaMarcus Aldridge, Randolph Morris, Juan Diego Palacios, Rudy Gay, Marvin Williams and Malik Hairston, but I expect at least half of these guys to stay in school. If they all come out, this draft will be much deeper.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What do you think of Morris? He seems to me to be flying low on people's radar, but I think he'd be one of the better prospects this year. Not that I think he has all star upside, merely that he looks so solid that I can't see him busting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think in 2007 he's a top 5 pick. I don't see him going to the NBA before his junior year is complete, because of Tubby's track record. Things could change, but I don't think they will.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Deron Williams does announce his eligibility, Raymond Felton would likely slide to our spot. I say we take a point with the first, and go for a tough forward with the second first rounder. Doc doesn't have say in the basketball operations, I thought Danny changed that contract stipulation. Who cares what Doc says. The point of the draft is to take the best player that can benifit your team in the present or future. If that means taking a 6' - 6' point guard, then do it. Rivers isn't stupid enough to bench an overally better point for a worse, tall point guard. Look at what happened to Reece Gaines and Moore from Washington. Scouts get too hyped about the prospects heights that they forget to judge who has the better attributes.

15: Any good point guard.
16: Any good tough three.

agoo or whiteboy, can you sticky this and retitle it "Celtics Draft 2005" or something of the nature? Thanks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Of course Gaines & Moore weren't points at all, so they're not good comps for Hodge. But Ainge isn't going to draft a short point that will spend three years on the bench. And, yes, witness Doc's attempts to make Jiri a point so that he didn't have to play Banks at all. At this point Ainge has to either accommodate his coach or simply not work at cross-purposes. If they did draft Felton it would probably be for trade to someone lower in the draft order.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's why the draft up until the trade deadline is so hard to put together. If the Celtics were able to get Devin Harris, then I think they would be right where they need to be.

6'3, fast, athletic as hell and is going to be really really good. Did anyone see his dunk on Peja Drobjnak? I hope if the Celtics give up on Banks, that they try to get Harris.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Who says that Doc has a "fetish" for tall point guards? His point guards in Orlando were Darrell Armstrong, Chucky Atkins, Troy Hudson, Jacque Vaughn, and at the start of his last year there, he had Ty Lue, Rod Strickland, and Reece Gaines. Gaines was the only tall point among those guys. 

In my opinion, here's what we're keeping:

C--Blount - Perkins
PF-Jefferson - LaFrentz
SF-Allen - Reed
SG-Pierce - Davis
PG-Banks - West

I think Banks is showing what he can do more often and we were all impressed by those 15 minutes that Delonte West gave us. I don't see the downside to keeping Justin Reed as he's a cheap second rounder who plays well in practice, but hasn't found minutes in the games yet. 

I'm not at all familiar with the college ranks or the international game, so I won't name names as to who we should take at this point. However, I think that one of our picks will be that big three who will rebound and defend, as all of you do. And I will say that according to what others are saying and reports I've read about him, Hakim Warrick might be the ideal player for that position. I think the LA pick, should we keep it, will end up being a Euro who we can stash overseas for a while, until there is a need for him. I don't think we are going to end up with a player better than one of our top ten, so why bother adding another young player to the mix?

Another thing I'd be focused on in the offseason is acquiring a smart veteran point guard. Resigning Payton would be ideal, but we aren't going to be able to spend any more than anyone else, so its unlikely.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Reece was Doc's pick to be the Orlando point of the future. He wasn't interested in Banks or Ridnour (because Orlando had been looking at dealing up). He inherited short guys, but that doesn't mean that he liked them. I think Rudy Fernandez (if he declares) will end up being the guy. He's 6'5" and a fairly good penetrator. Plus, as a Spanish player, they can stash him overseas for a year for seasoning.


----------

